# Ginger Dick? Anyone know anything?



## MichelleLouise (24 February 2008)

I am currently riding a horse who was sired by Ginger Dick. I managed to find out that he is deceased.  I know that he is in the lines of king of diamonds. Does anyone have any information or pictures?? much appreciated


----------



## volatis (24 February 2008)

Just to ride a Ginger Dick gelding. Very TB in type, nice looking horse. Nutcase to ride. but whose to say what caused that


----------



## seabiscuit (24 February 2008)

He features in the bloodlines of many good Irish Sport Horses. 
I know nothing about the horse himself though, but his name is constantly popping up in pedigrees.


----------



## coffeeadict (25 February 2008)

We have a Ginger Dick mare (had her for years now)

Ginger Dick was a bay RID stallion - who died in 1999. He was from the Laughton line and out of a Battleburn mare (Battleburn was the sire of the great Boomerang).

Ginger Dick is the sire of some very good showjumpers. Our mare was a very good jumper in her younger years - though a more headstrong bolshy beast you couldn't meet! She has a two year old colt by Try Time (by Numero Uno). Try Time died from colic in USA last year. The 2 year old thanks to both mum and dad's jumping lines is now happily popping over a five bar gate to the next field.

I have somewhere got a photo of Ginger Dick - so will try to locate it for you.


----------



## no_no_nanette (25 February 2008)

Saw a really lovely youngster in the autumn in Ireland by Ginger Dick, big bay, not nearly grown into himself, but looked like he might make a very nice eventing type when he matured.  Not sure of temperament, he certainly wasn't the most immediately curious and friendly chap, but he had been out in the field unhandled for quite some time!  We were interested in him, but he did look like a late maturing long-term project, really, and its interesting to pick up that there might be some question marks over temperament from people who have had Ginger Dick offspring ....


----------



## Pinkwellies2 (25 February 2008)

I had an ID/TB who was supposedly by Ginger Dick (never got the paperwork to prove). He had a loverly temperament, very laid back, could work very well but being a big horse (nearly 17hh) could be difficult to hold together.  Did a bit of everything with him, best hunter I've ever ridden and could do a pretty good Novice dressage test.  Sold him to girl on my yard for her mum, she wanted him cos he was so laid back and safe.


----------



## spaniel (25 February 2008)

I know a son of GD.   Lovely nature but absolutely impossible to keep in a field, he just jumps anything in his way!


----------



## SpecialistK9 (22 December 2012)

I have a RID gelding who apparently has Ginger Dick in his bloodlines. His sire was Attwood Black Laughton and Dam was Samantha. I'd love to hear if anyone has any info on them.


----------



## Simsar (22 December 2012)

http://www.idshs.com.au/perl/search.pl?op=progeny&index=samantha&gens=5
Take look on this link
Also pm janet george she will be able to get you loads of info


----------



## SpecialistK9 (23 December 2012)

Ooh yes he's on there  will see if I can pm Janet. I've looked all over to find info on Ginger Dick but can't seem to find anything other than bloodlines. Wondering why he was famous. Thanks


----------



## SpecialistK9 (23 December 2012)

How do I find her to pm? Sorry if I'm being thick


----------



## cptrayes (23 December 2012)

I think you might find he was a leading sire of eventers back in the 90's. I remember looking in the schedules and seeing lots of horses were by him. I always thought he'd have been a chestnut !!


----------



## Colivet (23 December 2012)

if you google images for him, you will see some of his progeny (including my boy Eden Ginger) but not the horse himself - though be prepared to see many rather dubious results also - 

My guy is in his twenties now but has been my horse of a lifetime, turning a hoof to everything - but excelling at amateur show jumping (in Ireland that has a maximum height of 1.20m and is very competitive).  He has a fantastic temperament, though was a bit naughty when we bought him as a 4 yr old.  I believe that was down to poor handling, or perhaps coming to me through dealers yards where treatment may have been a bit "lacking in finesse".  He is a saint who can be trusted with the most novice people, yet pulls out all the stops for those who know how to ask.  

Another Amateur Horse by Ginger Dick, who was also extremely successful - in fact the top in Ireland for quite some time, was a mare and totally different in both appearance and temperament.  She was light boned, very buzzy (swishing tail and bouncy up and down canter) and quick with her legs when working around her on the ground.

Another son, Flash La Silla, was an international showjumper sold to Mexico.  I believe he may have been a bit of a handful, as apparently they gelded him.


----------



## Queenbee (24 December 2012)

MichelleLouise said:



			I am currently riding a horse who was sired by Ginger Dick. I managed to find out that he is deceased.  I know that he is in the lines of king of diamonds. Does anyone have any information or pictures?? much appreciated
		
Click to expand...

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ginger+dick

Go to this link, click on reports, you can get bloodline, photos and progeny


----------



## Wideyes (11 February 2013)

MichelleLouise said:



			I am currently riding a horse who was sired by Ginger Dick. I managed to find out that he is deceased.  I know that he is in the lines of king of diamonds. Does anyone have any information or pictures?? much appreciated
		
Click to expand...

My mare is Ginger Dicks grand daughter. Apparently he is not related to kind of diamonds. Can I ask where you heard the he was? 

Here's a good link to some info about them both.

http://www.idhsgb.com/web/forum/print.php?id=2796


----------



## dollymix (13 February 2013)

Specialistk9 - yours is very similar in breeding to yours! Dire is Atwood black Laughton and dam is Mandalay (her dam is Samantha!)


----------



## dollymix (13 February 2013)

Yours is similar in breeding to mine!!! Sorry couldn't edit (iPhone!!!)


----------



## irishdraft (13 February 2013)

I know someone who has a Ginger Dick gelding, he is a full ID about 17hh and HW but he can certainly jump, ive seen him jump 5' hedges no problem. He was nervous in his younger days but came over from Ireland as a just backed 4 yo  so who knows but now is a very reliable hunter/whippers in horse.


----------



## dollymix (13 February 2013)

Atwood black Laughton was standing at stud (bowland Irish draughts) last year - I was a livery. He is a lovely boy. Very well mannered and very impressive still despite being in his 20s!


----------



## marmalade76 (13 February 2013)

My old horse's maternal grandsire was Ballinrobe Boy who was by Ginger Dick. He was a fantastic horse.


----------



## Passtheshampoo (18 February 2013)

SpecialistK9 said:



			I have a RID gelding who apparently has Ginger Dick in his bloodlines. His sire was Attwood Black Laughton and Dam was Samantha. I'd love to hear if anyone has any info on them.
		
Click to expand...

Caroline Saynor used to stand Attwood Black Laughton at Highwood Stu Wakefield Yorkshire, think Samantha was one of her mares. Ginger Dick was a more 'thorougbredy' RID but was well used as a stallion. I had a mare by Attwood Black Laughton, she was a nice mare but quite opinionated!


----------



## dollymix (20 February 2013)

Passtheshampoo said:



			Caroline Saynor used to stand Attwood Black Laughton at Highwood Stu Wakefield Yorkshire, think Samantha was one of her mares. Ginger Dick was a more 'thorougbredy' RID but was well used as a stallion. I had a mare by Attwood Black Laughton, she was a nice mare but quite opinionated!
		
Click to expand...

Caroline still does own Attwood Black Laughton, but fairly sure he is being stood at Bowland Irish Draughts? I used to be a livery there and he was definitely there last year and is listed on the website...

P.s - I also have a mare by him and your description "nice mare but quite opinionated" describes her well


----------



## frankogorteen (6 March 2013)

Hi ginger dick, bad temps on this side of water, well known for same. Had beautiful rid out of ginger dick mare, not good. After much research found out that ginger dick while talented can be pretty bad temps. Theres always exceptions !!


----------



## Jenna1406 (23 February 2014)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but just found some info on my mare. Apparently she was by ginger dick but thats all the person could tell me.

Is there anyway of proving this? Probably a hard thing to do.


----------



## Mince Pie (23 February 2014)

Ginger Dick? Please tell me I'm not the only one sniggering childishly :redface3:


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (24 February 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Ginger Dick? Please tell me I'm not the only one sniggering childishly :redface3:
		
Click to expand...

No nope the only one 

Part of me was hoping to read about some weird and wonderful medical condition that caused certain body parts to turn ginger


----------



## Zero00000 (24 February 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Ginger Dick? Please tell me I'm not the only one sniggering childishly :redface3:
		
Click to expand...

**snigger** **snigger** Nope **Snigger**


----------



## Jenna1406 (24 February 2014)

I did have a snigger myself when I was told but apparently he is well known in Ireland.


----------



## Mince Pie (24 February 2014)

I'd love to see him compete... "and here comes so and so riding Ginger Dick" :biggrin3:


----------



## Capriole (24 February 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Ginger Dick? Please tell me I'm not the only one sniggering childishly :redface3:
		
Click to expand...

I've got at least a couple with him in their breeding (None of which have even slightly suspect temps, btw) and yes, it always makes me giggle.   As does looking through very old Irish Draught names lists, 'Shiny Fanny'...yes really, absolute classic, still giggle about that one.

I've also had one by Attwood Black Laughton and I would describe him as nice and not the least bit opinionated.  ABL isn't standing at stud anymore but there is frozen semen available for him.


----------



## paddy (24 February 2014)

I've a Ginger Dick gelding.  He's a great jumper (too often out of his field, sadly), and so eager to please with lots of character.  Not a nasty bone in his body.


----------



## Dobermonkey (24 February 2014)

A friend had an ISH a while back and Ginger Dick was his grandsire

He was the sweetest boy but quite yellow and never quite grasped the concept of tucking his knees up when jumping. 

Lovely natured though bless his ginger chops


----------



## Jenna1406 (24 February 2014)

paddy said:



			I've a Ginger Dick gelding. He's a great jumper (too often out of his field, sadly), and so eager to please with lots of character. Not a nasty bone in his body.
		
Click to expand...


I apparently have a mare by him and she also is bad for jumping out of paddocks lol


----------

